#  Psychische Erkrankungen >   Strom im Kopf >

## lona

Hallo, 
ich brauche Hilfe. Ich habe ein Syptom von dem mir bisher noch kein Arzt mit sicherheit sagen konnte, was es ist: 
Ich habe seit langem (ca 2 jahre) immer wieder ein unangenehmes Gefühl von Strom / Stromschlägen / Stromflüssen im Kopf.
Es fühlt sich an, als ob mir jemand ZU VIEL strom durch den kopf jagt. Es ist nur mit einem gefühl verbunden! Keine Schmerzen, Geräusche oder sonst irgendwas.
Wenn es sehr stark ist, dann werden meine Sinne beeinträchtigt (zb das Sehen), insofern, als dass ich alle Reize vermeiden möchte und mich nicht mehr konzentrieren kann. Außerdem wird mir leicht Schwindelig, wenn ich mich zu schnell mit dem Kopf umdrehe.  :Huh?:  
Ich bin seit ca 4 jahren in psychatrischer Behandlung da ich starke Depressionen und eine Angststörung hatte. Mittlerweile kann ich damit ganz gut Leben. Bis vor ca 1 Monat habe ich den Serotoninwideraufnahmehemmer Fluoxitin genommen, habe ihn jetzt (ordnungsgemäß unter Ärztlicher Beobachtung) abgesetzt.  
Seit wie gesagt ca 2 jahren hab ich immer wieder diese "stromgefühle" im Kopf. Ich habe erst gedacht, es würde an den Medikamenten liegen. Meine Ärzte habe mir aber gesagt das das wahrscheinlich nicht der Fall ist, weil das keine Nebenwirkung sei. Nun nehme ich keine Medikamente mehr und hab es trotzdem noch. Sie hatten also Recht.
Mir wurde gesagt dass es wahrscheinlich eine Überreizung in Stresssituationen sei. Das kann gut sein. Aber eine klare Ansage mit fachlicher Erklärung war das irgendwie auch nicht.  :Zwinker: 
Ich habe ein EKG oder wie das heißt machen lassen, weil ich Epelepsie in der Familie hab. Bei diesen Messungen ist keine ungewöhnliche Veränderung aufgefallen. Mein Kopf soll also gesund sein....  
Ich werde manchmal völlig verrückt durch dieses Gefühl, und würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand noch andere Ideen geben könnte, woran es liegen kann. Und vorallem wrd ich mich freuen wenn es noch jemanden auf desem Planeten gibt, der dieses Problem hat.  :Cry:  
Vielen dankschonmal fürs zuhören und evtl antworten.  :Smiley:

----------


## spawn666

klingt für mich nach einer art phobischen syndrom. kenne sowas nur zu gut. du glaubst nicht was dir dein körper bzw kopf alles vormachen kann. ich hatte schwindelgefühle, schluckbeschwerden, atemnot und heftigste wahrnmehmungsstörungen. bin von arzt zu arzt gerannt. dachte ich hab einen tumor und muss sterben...
es ist für aussenstehende unvorstellbar, du musst es akzeptieren...die tatsache das es psychosomatisch ist. das ist nicht einfach. ich hab mehrmals die ärzte gewechselt. war der meinung das sind unkompetente quacksalber usw.
versuch mal auf dein bauchgefühl zu hören.

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo lona,
du meinst wahrscheinlich EEG, das am Kopf gemacht worden ist, EKG ist eine Herzuntersuchung.
Nun sei erst mal froh, dass du keine Epilepsie hast. Aber es ist klar, dass dieses Stromgefühl sehr unangenehm ist. 
Wenn die Ärzte keine klare Ansage mit fachlicher Erklärung machen können, wird es wohl daran liegen, dass organisch nichts gefunden werden konnte. 
Wenn du in psychiatrischer Behandlung bist, hast du denn auch eine Psychotherapie gemacht oder nur Medikamente genommen? Mir kommt es so vor, als hätte deine Angststörung eine tiefe Ursache, die herausgefunden und aufgearbeitet werden sollte. Nur mit Medikamenten werden evtl. nur die Symptome behandelt und nicht die Ursache der Beschwerden. Das Abbauen von Stress will auch gelernt sein, da gibt es viele Methoden, von denen jedem was anderes besser liegt. Da gibt es das aktive und das passive Entspannen (ich gehöre da zu den aktiven), man muss rausfinden, womit man besser zurechtkommt.
Alles Gute!

----------


## lona

hallo nachtigall,
danke auch bei diesem problem für die antwort.  :Smiley:  
Also, meine Angststörung hat wie du schon sagt eine tiefere Ursache. Deswegen war/bin ich auch so lang in behandlung. Ich habe sie sehr gut "bearbeitet" und in den Griff bekommen. Ich habe also Medikamente UND eine psychotherapie gemacht. 
Eben darum stört mich dieser Strom im Kopf auch so enorm. Meine Therapie hat sehr gut angeschlagen, ich bin sehr gut behandelt worden und arbeite täglich weiter daran (wie das so ist mit psychischen Beschwerden). Ich habe alles gut verarbeitet und bin auf einem guten Weg (aus ärztlicher sicht bin ich "geheilt"  :Grin:  keine medikamente mehr, keine ständigen therapie sitzungen, ich fühle mich gut! ). Deswegen möchte ich gern jetzt das Problem mit dem Strom im Kopf angehen.
Ich habe beobachtet dass es keine wirklichen Parallelen gibt, WANN diese Überreizung auftritt. Logisch wäre es ja, dass ich es unte Stress stärker merke, da dann meine "Nerven blank liegen". Das ist auch manchmal der Fall, aber eben nicht NUR. 
Ich würde mich soo freuen, wenn ich endlich eine Strategie finden würde, das Symptom loszuwerden. 
Wie ich am besten Entspanne hab ich auch noch nich rausgefunden. Aber das mit der aktiven Entspannung klingt nicht schlecht. MEeißt versucht man sich ja zu beruhigen und macht was passives.  
Meine Psychologin hat mir auch geraten, dieses Gefühl vielleicht mal stärker kommen zu lassen, um es "abzuleiten". Aber das gelingt mir nicht. Ich weiß nciht was eine sinnvolle Methode ist. (Vorallem ist man unter Strom auch ziemlich gereizt und dem entsprechend "bockig", das lässt sich nur schwer abstellen ^^) 
Also, dann werd ich mich wohl mal intensiver um die Entspannung kümmern müssen.  :Zwinker:  
lg

----------


## lona

hallo spawn,  
erstmal: wenn du magst kannst du auch auf dem Thema unter "psychische Krankheiten" posten... ^^ das läuft jetzt irgendwie paralell. 
Erstmal interessiert mich was genau ein phobisches syndrom ist? Das hab ich noch nie gehört. 
Dass mein Körper mir Streiche spielt die allein psychosomatisch sind, kenne ich auch nur zu gut! Auch ich war oft kurz davor ein Krankenwagen zu rufen und habe mich von meinen Mitmenschen verabschiedet weil ich solche Todesangst hatte.
Das habe ich aber sehr gut in meiner Psychotherapie verarbeitet und komme gut klar. Ich bin sogar mittlerweile als "geheilt" entlassen worden. *Stolz bin*  :Grin: 
Da ich aber kein konztantes Gefühl oder ein gleiche Situation beobachten kann, wenn das symptom auftritt, kann ich es nciht ganz zuordnen. Ich denke auch, dass es eine psychische ursache hat (auch wenn man manachmal doch noch anders denkt). 
Ich denke dass meine Nerven blank liegen und ich übereizt bin in diesen Situationen. Auch wenn man eigentlich oft oberflächlich kein Stress empfindet...
Ich wünsche mir nur so sehr eine Methode, das nun auch endlich in den Griff zu bekommen. 
Nachtigall hat in dem anderen Thema auch schon Entspannungübungen angesprochen. Ich glaube dass ich mich da einfach mal mehr informieren muss. Vielleicht hilft das... wenigstens langfristig....  :Zwinker:  
lg und danke für deine Antwort!

----------


## StarBuG

Habe beide Themen zusammengeführt. Bitte keine doppelten Beiträge posten  :Zwinker:

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo lona,
zuerst mal glaube ich eher daran, dass trotz deiner Psychotherapie nicht alles aufgearbeitet wurde. Das geht oft gar nicht, denn man hat nur begrenzte Zeit und da wird das Wesentliche aufgearbeitet, aber noch lange nicht alles, was man im Leben so mitgemacht hat. Deshalb meine ich, dass in deiner Seele noch so manches schlummert, das noch nie ans Tageslicht gekommen ist und deshalb für dich noch belastend ist und diese Symptome hervorruft.  
Ich weiß ja nicht, was du beruflich machst und wie stressbeladen deine Arbeit ist, ob körperlich oder geistig-seelisch, aber es ist schon eine Sache der Entspannung, wie stressanfällig man ist und wie der Körper reagiert. In der Reha erfuhr ich, dass man, wenn man in den täglichen Entspannungsübungen schon recht gut geübt ist, keine so hohen Stress-Spitzen mehr hat und deshalb der Körper auch nicht mehr so heftig reagiert mit Schmerz o. ä. Wir haben also in der Reha die "progressive Muskelentspannung" gelernt und "Schulterrelax". Das war wirklich sehr entspannend, aber irgendwie schaffe ich es daheim nicht, es weiter zu machen, wahrscheinlich weil ich mich nicht damit identifizieren kann.
Wie schon erwähnt, gibt es den aktiven und den passiven Entspanner.
Das passive Entspannen ist, wenn was an dir gemacht wird, wenn du selber nichts machen brauchst, z. B. Klangschalenentspannung, Fantasiereisen, Massagen, Wellness usw. 
Bei der aktiven Entspannung machst du selber was. Auch die progressive Muskelentspannung gehört dazu, sowie sportliche Betätigung, Waldspaziergang usw. 
Ich kann mich unter Anleitung schon entspannen, aber sowas wie autogenes Training, Progr. Muskelentspannung, Qigong ist nicht so ganz das Meine. Wovon ich am meisten profitiere, ist das Singen und Musizieren, aber auch das Tanzen in bestimmten Formen. Mir hat kürzlich mal jemand gesagt, ich müsse mehr singen, denn da sei ich Ich selber. Das leuchtete mir ein, denn ich spüre selber immer wieder: Da bin ich in meiner Mitte. Und wenn man seine Mitte gefunden hat, dann ist man völlig entspannt und niemand kann einem mehr was anhaben. Auch in der Kirche beim Gottesdienst und beim Beten kann ich mich völlig fallenlassen, nicht immer, aber meistens. 
So, nun liegt es an dir, die verschiedenen Entspannungsformen auszuprobieren, evtl. in einem Volkshochschulkurs usw. Da gibt es genügend Angebote. Und das solltest du auch regelmäßig durchführen, dann müsste es eigentlich in deinem Kopf auch ruhiger werden.
Alles Gute!

----------


## Anonymisiert

deine syntome sprechen für ein serotonin syndrom.und das ganz deutlich.
eine blutuntersuchung kann diese nachweisen.am besten in einer psychatrischen klinik

----------

